# It has been so long



## SeriesN (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello there.


Yeap, it has been ages since I posted here. I still visit vpb and wht on a daily basis, trying to keep on top of everything, but damn, do I not miss hosting biz. Sigh. Those were the days.


Anyways, what has everyone been upto? DrMike is on his straight up bam bam role as always I have noticed. Curtis is rare to get in contact with these days. He turned into snow in florida. I don't see much old faces posting like before. Aldry and frans pony gang seems busy too. Man. I wish I was still doing hosting.


Talking about that, while I have no intention of becoming a host again (Brick mortar ventures are doing quite good and keeping me very busy haha), if anyone need any helping hand, feel free to let me know. I just miss the thrills of geekniverse. Might start a free hosting project if I get too nostalgic. But thats about it.


Oh btw,


Hiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 17, 2015)

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

Honestly Curtis has been pretty busy with the back-end work  However I'm sure if you hit him up on G+ he'll get back to ya.

When I first saw the title I wanted to make an inappropriate joke.

Anyways yeah from what I can tell everyone's been putting their nose to the grindstone and hammering out some good stuff. I will say though that there are a ton more new faces around here and honestly that's a good thing. New people = New experiences and point of view and all around awesomeness.

Cool thing you're dropping by! You're always welcome here buddy!


----------



## MannDude (Jul 17, 2015)

I've been job hunting.  

I've been busy with trying to get things in order and following up with some big picture stuff. I was actually thinking about you the other day as I was going through my Amazon account and I still had your address saved from that time I sent you that router. (He paid me for it, but needed it ASAP and I had Prime so I could get it to him as quickly as possible) It always showed up on my order screen as a shipment option even though I only used it once. I know you don't live there anymore but I always thought it'd be funny to buy something cheap but 'embarrassing' to have it shipped there by 'mistake'.

I'm always on Skype BTW. I deleted my G+ account though which is where we all used to hang out, so if you're trying to contact me there or are waiting for me to respond in a Google group, don't hold your breath.


----------



## drmike (Jul 17, 2015)

@SeriesN

Good to see you friend.   Glad to know life continues forward and doing well.

Come on back to hosting   Just has to be different play this go round.   Free hosting, don't say it's so    Would free hosting be any less demanding of time, stress, etc.?  Maybe, slightly.

I have put down my bam bam bat...  Mostly.  Too busy to chase stray animals  posing as hosting companies day and night.


----------



## Munzy (Jul 17, 2015)

SeriesN said:


> Hello there.
> 
> 
> Yeap, it has been ages since I posted here. I still visit vpb and wht on a daily basis, trying to keep on top of everything, but damn, do I not miss hosting biz. Sigh. Those were the days.
> ...



I MISS YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh, but I do like the new owner.... I haven't had to pay for that vps in over a year now. Free is free right?


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 19, 2015)

MannDude said:


> I've been job hunting.
> 
> 
> I've been busy with trying to get things in order and following up with some big picture stuff. I was actually thinking about you the other day as I was going through my Amazon account and I still had your address saved from that time I sent you that router. (He paid me for it, but needed it ASAP and I had Prime so I could get it to him as quickly as possible) It always showed up on my order screen as a shipment option even though I only used it once. I know you don't live there anymore but I always thought it'd be funny to buy something cheap but 'embarrassing' to have it shipped there by 'mistake'.
> ...


You should move to ny man, your job is guranteed. Oh yes that netgear router. Needed it man like asap lol.



drmike said:


> @SeriesN
> 
> 
> Good to see you friend. Glad to know life continues forward and doing well.
> ...


It is not the stress, I just loved doing what i did and want to do it again. I don't have that much time to digg into premium market again but I have some fresh ideas that i will use on my free projects.



Munzy said:


> I MISS YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh, but I do like the new owner.... I haven't had to pay for that vps in over a year now. Free is free right?


MUNZYYYY! Missed answering support tickets. Uh the days. As long as daniel is taking good care, I am happy about it. Can't beat feee haha


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 22, 2015)

WHAZZZZZZ UPPPPP!!!!!!??!!!?!?!?!?!?

@SeriesN


----------



## Nick (Aug 8, 2015)

Oh hey there.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 8, 2015)

Nick said:


> Oh hey there.



Another one appears out of thin air!


----------



## Nick (Sep 2, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Nick said:
> 
> 
> > Oh hey there.
> ...


and slips away into the night....


----------



## SeriesN (Nov 17, 2019)

Just necroing, how are you guys . Lot have changed since the last time I have logged in.


----------

